

A eulogy for Twitter - zabramow
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/a-eulogy-for-twitter/361339/?single_page=true

======
teaneedz
I'm one of those exploring elsewhere. Twitter today feels even more
dysfunctional as a company. The pursuit to become algo driven and Facebooky
reached its limit for me with the new link previews which fundamentally
transform the Twitter experience from being text based to visual. The problem
though is that the entire timeline is now visual with a spammy marketing vibe
because most people today use Twitter for sharing links, not specifically for
photos. The resulting photos from link previews are not interesting for the
most part and certainly don't convey the fun that a visual experience such as
Ello conveys. Because Ello supports Markdown and text can live just fine
there, I've personally made it my place to play and relax. I updated my
Twitter bio to indicate that my tweets will become stale. I will still tweet
now and then, minus my personality. Ello has been a relaxing experience for
me, but I miss the in-the-now vibe of Twitter. I'll miss Twitter, but never
really forget it.

